# SHARKS



## justin_oharrow (Mar 15, 2010)

How do I catch a shark. I want to so bad I want to know everything. Please Help this Navy guy out.:usaflag


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Buy a stout spinning rod. Go cast out cut or dead fish at night in the gully or past the bar on any beach in the panhandle. Set it in a rod holder with loose drag. Use a circle hook. Open beer...wait for clicker to go off. Easy as pie! For more detailed instructions do a search on the forum for shark fishing. The warmer it gets the better your chances.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *[email protected] (3/16/2010)*Buy a stout spinning rod. Go cast out cut or dead fish at night in the gully or past the bar on any beach in the panhandle. Set it in a rod holder with loose drag. Use a circle hook. Open beer...wait for clicker to go off. Easy as pie! For more detailed instructions do a search on the forum for shark fishing. The warmer it gets the better your chances.


That pretty much wraps it up!! We use to paddle out large baits on surf boards, but those were younger days.LOL


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

dang! ive beed chaining a hook on some cable to a dock with a huge chunck of beef under a tire float this whole time:banghead:banghead:banghead saw it in the movies hahaha....+1 with the spinning rod...whole hardtail/spanishmack/mullet on a 12/0 circle hook...hours of 3pm to 9pm are when we get most of our sharks but we drop our baits off with a board/raft tho.....you'll have to wait for warmer water tho


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

> *PorknBeans (3/16/2010)*dang! ive beed chaining a hook on some cable to a dock with a huge chunck of beef under a tire float this whole time:banghead:banghead:banghead saw it in the movies hahaha....+1 with the spinning rod...whole hardtail/spanishmack/mullet on a 12/0 circle hook...hours of 3pm to 9pm are when we get most of our sharks but we drop our baits off with a board/raft tho.....you'll have to wait for warmer water tho


chunk of beef, thats funny right there, I use 1/2 a cow.


----------



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

There is a lot more to it than that. The Navy realy puts you in the position to fish alot of places. You need a 14' zodiak and a 15hp 2 stroke.Land based shark fishing is done by few and talked about by many. The bigger the bait the bigger the fish. The sky is the limit. all depends onhow long ya sit there with it and how many years ya do it. Not trying to brag but look what i turned up with last year. Some one asked, how long did it take to catch it? I replied, 26 years.Make ya leader out of 200lb malin wire and make it as long as the sharkya plan to catch. theyr skin will rub the line and make it break.(tail whiped)www.southfloridasharkclub.com will show you what ya need to know. Look at the tournament section at the bottom and there is a tourny that is just finishing up. good pics and several big bulls. Also look at the best posts of 2009 see if ya can find me. The Texas shark fishing site is good to. Just rember, time spent is the secret to success. good luck.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

You can go out with us if you want. There is about four of us that go regularly,and several more that go every now and then. We are all Air Force, or prior Air Force, Army, Marines, or Navy. So, you can probablyimagine how much trash talking goes on. 

I'm loaded up with gear too, so I don't mind if you just use some of my stuff, until you figure out what you need or want. I personally use four 6/0 reels and a PENN International 80W. My leaders are approx 10 feet of 400lb mono leader, hooked with a swivel to 4ft of cable and a 12/0 hook. We use lady fish, blue fish, hard tails, and mullet for bait. Never have too much luck with mullet though, we usually just use it to get lines in the water, then once we catch some better stuff we kayak those out.

Typically, we catch 4-5 footers and occasionally 6-7 footers.

This is an open invitation to anyone wanting to go shark fishing, whether you have never been or already shark fish, but want company.


----------

